# ripping out wall



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

KiwiBuilt said:


> hi, we are in the process of remodelling our kitchen, dining area. we intned to rip down a load bearing wall and are putting a beam in its place, just wondering if anyone has any good ideas on how to prop up the trusses etc while installing the beam?


If they are trusses as you say....there is a chance it isnt a bearing wall.
If you already know for a fact that it is a bearing wall, just ignore my first sentence....lol
The way to support the load while you are removing the wall and installing the beam, is to frame up a temporary wall, maybe two of them, and wedge them in place on either side of the wall you are removing...as close as you can get and still have room to work. Use a bottom plate and a top plate with studs just like a normal wall...only you dont have to space the studs as close together as a permanent wall.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

Also....I am assuming you are putting the new beam UNDER the "trusses", and not cutting into them to install it flush....Never cut into engineered trusses. While we're on the subject of not destroying your house....you did have an engineer size the beam for you, right????


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

KiwiBuilt said:


> hi, we are in the process of remodelling our kitchen, dining area. we intned to rip down a load bearing wall and are putting a beam in its place, just wondering if anyone has any good ideas on how to prop up the trusses etc while installing the beam?


By the sounds of this, you better do a lot more investigation, confirmation, planning, and "engineering" before you rip anything out of anywhere and put in an "uncalculated" beam...


----------



## KiwiBuilt (Oct 8, 2007)

nah yeah its all being engerneered and going through the powers that be, just got a little stumped on how to do it, but thanks for the replys. awesome work guys


----------



## MyDIYTry (Oct 8, 2007)

I just had this done in my house. What should be done is a temporary wall should be built on both sides of the wall. Then the wall is taken down, header and supports installed. Once everything is secure, then the temporary walls can come down.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

MyDIYTry said:


> I just had this done in my house. What should be done is a temporary wall should be built on both sides of the wall. Then the wall is taken down, header and supports installed. Once everything is secure, then the temporary walls can come down.


It would look like this (wall has been cut out and removed, new recessed beam about to be installed):


----------

